# Partner Visa Granted!!!



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!  

After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!

What's even more surprising is, while I fully expected to be granted 820 (Temporary Resident), the kind CO gave me 801 (Permanent Resident)! 

I'm happy to answer any question for those who're putting together their applications. Been there, done that! I've looked at several different migration forums, but this forum has been the best so far in terms of support and information!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Miss Swan! Obviously all your hard work has paid off.

Enjoy your new permanent resident status


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!
> 
> After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!
> 
> ...


How wonderful for you...esp to go straight to the 801!!! Well done and all the best for your new life xxx


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing. Congrats on PR.


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Congradulations on your visa grant!!!!



Miss Swan said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!
> 
> After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

It was so unexpected..! I always see 801 being granted to long time married couples and totally did not expect to be granted one myself! But our dating period was 4.5 years though... not sure if the lovely CO took that into consideration.

I want to share the little bits of obstacles that stood in my way during and after my application:

- Hubby did not have a steady work history and practically had zilch savings. He was on the carer's pension for 3 years. He also started a new job at the time of application and I only managed to scrape together a few months of payslips. However my mother-in-law wrote in Form 888 that she would take care of accommodation and utilities, and I had a few grand's worth of savings to show so I think these took care of the financial support problem.

- Completely forgot to get the Form 888 writers' passport certified and I'd already lodged my application! yikes! Quickly got those documents ready and sent them off using registered mail. DIAC welcomes additional supporting documents so don't panic if you forgot something 

- Didn't submit one police check because one of the states I worked in just didn't have the procedures and system to provide a foreigner's police cert. I communicated this to DIAC and my CO saw that I had at least tried, but failed. My entire application was actually complete except for 2 police checks, both from the same country. I managed to get one but not the other. Sent the police check out on Tuesday (by registered post), saw that DIAC received it on Thursday evening, and visa got approved on Friday!  Yayyy!

That's all I can think of for now. Brain's all mush after work...I'll add more when I can remember!

Brisbane applicants, don't lose hope! I believe the applications are moving along faster than before


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations! How wonderful, and especially that you got PR right away! So awesome.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Just to add on, my favourite way of sending supporting or pending documents is via AusPost's prepaid registered envelope. I'm not sure about other states, but Brisbane charges $5.10 for an A4 size envelope, can hold up to 500g and cannot be more than 2cm thick. It's a great deal for an economical way to track your postage. If you're really anxious about getting your document to DIAC the very next day, go for Express Delivery ($6.95) - guaranteed next day delivery.

From all the reading I've done in this forum, it seems that email's a good and economical way to contact DIAC for anything. In my case, it'd be my applications for travel (BVB) and work rights. Both email applications got to DIAC fine - I can't say for processing time because they seem to respond longer than some applications but I applied very early in advance so..oh well.

I just remembered something! I *could* have had my application approved back in early February if it wasn't for the 2 police checks that my CO wanted me to get.


----------



## NiPa (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations....All the best for a wonderful future.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!
> 
> After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!
> 
> ...


Hello Miss Swan,
Congrats to you..All the best for the new life in OZ..
Can you help me for the partner visa, im on the process gathering paper workes for the next stage of the visa..by july this year we wil lodge our partner visa 820..i send you PM...Thanks and God Bless..


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you to be "accelerated" straight to PR!  Do you think being married helped in that? At the moment I've applied as de-facto partner, but marriage is on the cards..


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

missjaay said:


> Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you to be "accelerated" straight to PR!  Do you think being married helped in that? At the moment I've applied as de-facto partner, but marriage is on the cards..


Hi missjaay, thank you!! PR isn't linked to marriage, but marriage certainly played a very significant part in my application in order for me to qualify for the partner visa  I couldn't apply for de facto because I haven't been living with my partner for at the minimum 12 months.

I believe my CO gave me PR because I showed evidence that I have a good solid relationship starting back in 2007, which means a good long 5 years...

From my understanding PR is granted when a couple has been together for a long time. I thought this only applied to couples being married for a long time but I suppose my CO has been convinced by my paperwork that mine is a genuine and continuing relationship


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Miss Swan, if you don't mind me asking, what sort of evidence did you provide with your visa? 

I'm planning on sending mine off soon but struggled with the evidence part despite my husband and I being together for 7 years. We've provided evidence of joint travel, joint bank account, living arrangements (lease), and have a few stellar Form 888s filled out by friends/family. I guess I'm just worried that it isn't enough! We met in person 5 years ago but we've spent more time apart than together, only seeing each other once or twice a year until last June when I arrived in Australia on a work and holiday visa. (I wish I could just link them to our "friendship" on Facebook!)


----------



## Coral2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

Inkhearted said:


> (I wish I could just link them to our "friendship" on Facebook!)


I sent them a screenshot of mine, and it was granted in 2 weeks


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Inkhearted said:


> Hi Miss Swan, if you don't mind me asking, what sort of evidence did you provide with your visa?
> 
> I'm planning on sending mine off soon but struggled with the evidence part despite my husband and I being together for 7 years. We've provided evidence of joint travel, joint bank account, living arrangements (lease), and have a few stellar Form 888s filled out by friends/family. I guess I'm just worried that it isn't enough! We met in person 5 years ago but we've spent more time apart than together, only seeing each other once or twice a year until last June when I arrived in Australia on a work and holiday visa. (I wish I could just link them to our "friendship" on Facebook!)


Hi Inkhearted, this is what I provided.

1. Application Document Checklist

2. The Applicant:
Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
Certified copy of passport
Certified copy of birth certificate
Four recent passport photos

3. The Applicant's Character Documents:
Form 80
Police checks

4. The Sponsor:
Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
Certified copy of passport
Four recent passport photos
Sponsor's Carer statements from Centrelink
Sponsor's employment contract

5. History of our Relationship
Witnessed statement prepared by Applicant
Witnessed statement prepared by Sponsor

6. Details of Our Wedding
Applicant's Facebook announcement on the engagement
Sponsor's Facebook announcement on the engagement
Certified copy of marriage certificate
Wedding photos

7. Financial Aspects of Relationship
Statement of joint bank account
Statements showing bank transfers from Applicant to Sponsor
Statements showing bank transfers from Sponsor to Applicant

8. Nature of The Household
Copy of house deed showing that the house is owned by Sponsor's mum (hence no mortgage or rent)
Correspondence addressed to both the Applicant and Sponsor at the same address

9. Social Context of The Relationship
Form 888 - Statutory Declarations by family and friends
Photos
Joint travel

10. Nature of Commitment To Each Other
Emails between Applicant and Sponsor from Dec 2007 to May 2012)
Monthly MSN chat history between Applicant and Sponsor from Dec 2007 to May 2012)
Itemised mobile phone bills of Applicant (Sponsor uses prepaid card and has no mobile bills)

11. Proof of Applicant's Ability to Support Self and Employability 
Applicant's bank statement
Applicant's income tax statement
Applicant's employment contracts

Like your case, we spent a lot of time apart before we finally got married. What substantiated our relationship (I think) were solid evidence that we maintained regular contact. MSN + Skype conversations, as well as my monthly mobile bills, together with air tickets proving the desire to see each other each year. Your case sounds very similar to mine! I believe what you have should be sufficient, if not more than mine! The WHV will help your application substantially as well.

All the best!


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome, that gives me a few more ideas about what to include. Thank you both!!


----------



## Shami (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi to all,
Whats waiting time for onshore partner visa application


----------



## skiein (Mar 23, 2013)

My gosh, congrats!


----------



## Shami (Mar 25, 2013)

*Hi*



Coral2013 said:


> I sent them a screenshot of mine, and it was granted in 2 weeks


Hi Coral,

Congrats

May I ask you which centre did you apply 820?

Thanks


----------



## Coral2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

From the Sydney centre, applied in person.


----------



## Shami (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Coral.
..I need to apply in Melbourne. They say will take 12 months....
I am not sure if decision ready will get in quickly than incomplete application.


----------



## Nosh (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Miss Swan, 
Congrats 
Was this application on shore or off shore.
If onshore , which visa were you on?

Thanks



Miss Swan said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!
> 
> After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Onshore. Was on ETA


----------



## Nosh (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss Swan said:


> Onshore. Was on ETA


Thanks alot


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nosh said:


> Hi Miss Swan,
> Congrats
> Was this application on shore or off shore.
> If onshore , which visa were you on?
> ...


Hi miss swan .. Can u please tell me how long it took u to get ur temp/perm visa afta u put ur application in


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi miss swan .. Can u please tell me how long it took u to get ur temp/perm visa afta u put ur application in


Congarts very happy for u its so nice to see ppl happy n stress free here


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Congarts very happy for u its so nice to see ppl happy n stress free here


And were u and ur partner a high risk or low cata


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> And were u and ur partner a high risk or low cata


And where did u apply


----------



## wojzilla (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations, reading everyone's good news stories makes me hope for smooth sailing.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulation Ms Swan, it's nice to hear that!


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi miss swan .. Can u please tell me how long it took u to get ur temp/perm visa afta u put ur application in


Hi mary, it took me 8 months


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

mary79 said:


> And were u and ur partner a high risk or low cata


My partner is Aussie so it doesn't matter for him. I'm from a low risk category. And I applied in Brisbane.


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats Miss Swan! Am truly happy for you


----------



## vivi87 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh Congrats, how awesome, you get the PR straight away, it must have been a hectic waiting time


----------



## pmwoodward (Mar 1, 2013)

Miss Swan said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!
> 
> After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! All of your hard work has paid off  Happy Days in Australia to you and your partner!!


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

Miss Swan said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months!
> 
> After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!
> 
> ...


Yay!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations Miss Swan. I'm actually hoping to get PR straight up as my partner and I have been together for nearly 4 years but at the same time, I'd be so happy to settle with just the temporary visa.

Im submitting my application at the end of this week cause Im still waiting on Statutory Declarations from my partner's father and 2 of our mutual friends as well as 1 from our current housemate.

Im kind of nervous to submit mine, anxious that the evidents aren't enough especially the financial aspects. My partner is working full time, but we dont have enough saving to prove anything really. Maybe about $1000 in my partner's bank account and he's supporting me partially. My dad is supporting me from Malaysia so, I dont need much support from my partner really, that's why Im not including any financial aspects in my application. Plus, my application is going to be paid using my supplementary credit card (sponsored by my father anyway). And I've read from other people in this forum that it's not required to show Assurance of Support.

What I've included in my findings for now are:

Basics (Certified copies of both passports, birth certs, student cards, driving licences, form 40sp and form 47sp).
My previous student visas and current (ETA - expiring on 04 June 2013)
Medicals results.
Holidays (Photos, accomodation receipts, flight itineraries with both of our names, car rentals, scooter rentals, bank statements showing that we spend money at the same area and time, original theme park photos with the framings, wedding invitation addressed to both names)
Further photo evidents (our mutual friends 21st, camping trip with our mutual friends, outings with his family, christmas photos, valentines photos, photos of him cooking at previous house)
Rent receipts (Internet payment receipts from both)
Joint bank account (We only just made this, i dont know if it counts as we have been using our separate bank accounts to pay rent)
Gym membership (We only just joined too)
Statutory declarations from my previous housemates 
Bank statements (Showing our synchronized money withdrawals)
Bank statements (Showing our common expenditure)
My partner purchases using my paypal account
Emails from my partner and me and phone bills with my partner's number mostly (when i went back to visit my family)
My online purchases from 2011 to 2013 (show the address of his parents house)

FYI, we are living together for nearly 2 years. However, before this, we have not been living together officially (he didn't pay rent, just utilities by cash) but we do live together on off sort of. Maybe about 5 nights/week together (We also bought a queen ikea bed which he paid me half by cash) and the rest, he would sleep at his parents', so, he didnt change his address. He still hasn't changed his billing address cause his parents house is very close to ours' (2 bus stops away) and I have actually changed our current billing address to his parents as it is more reliable and safer.

So at the moment, I'm only missing our passport photos, police checks and written statements from both.
AFP police check is on its way and to get police check from Malaysia, I'd need 
to have a letter from a DIAC Officer requesting a malaysian police check. So, I assume, 
I will just have to wait from my CO to contact me regarding this.

So, what do you think of my application at this stage? I'm just worried that the findings aren't enough to show that we are in a genuine relationship. I cant imagine being refused as this would really devastate us in so many ways. I've been worrying about this non stop and to be honest, I'm even confused of where to post this to (Im from S.A).
Please help me if you're not too busy. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

arrmy001 said:


> Congratulations Miss Swan. I'm actually hoping to get PR straight up as my partner and I have been together for nearly 4 years but at the same time, I'd be so happy to settle with just the temporary visa.
> 
> Im submitting my application at the end of this week cause Im still waiting on Statutory Declarations from my partner's father and 2 of our mutual friends as well as 1 from our current housemate.
> 
> ...


You should mail your application it to the WA processing office if you're in SA.

I know what you mean re: the financial aspects of your relationship. I'm in the same boat myself, but if you can prove why this is so (for e.g. showing that your father is supporting you due to the fact that your partner isn't financially stable at the moment) and try finding as much evidence as possible (receipts to dinner together, even mentioning the split payment of the bed with no evidence is good enough, etc). If you can put his name on any of your utility bills to show a joint account that's great too. You could also look into your partner adding your name to his superannuation account.

Also perhaps to allow more time to sort out everything incl. changes of addresses etc it might show a stronger case.


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

Dear Miss Swan!!!! Congratulations !!!! That is awesome. By the way, i just wanna say thanks to everyone for a lot of information !!!!! I'm in a similar situation and than more i read than more i go crazy.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Geez! I nearly died a moment ago! I'm minding my own business typing away on my computer when an email alert pops up in the corner of my screen and all I see is... the title of this thread. For a second I thought it might be the DIAC. I don't know why they'd use so many exclamation points but I didn't care. I'm glad it's someone's turn even though it's not mine yet.


----------

